# Pashes girl available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She looks so sweet and happy. :wub: :wub: Awesome price, too.

http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html

Enjoy!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

She's so cute! :wub: :wub: Thanks for posting!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the top breeders doing to their puppies this year........TaJon's little Izze that someone bought on SM, Gorgeous~~Angel's Amazing Sprout(now I know Sprout isn't for sale)!!! and this little female from Pashes!!!! They are all amazing babies for sure!!!! I am having puppy fever all over again!!! No, I am not in the market but there are some to die for babies!!!!! This price for the Pashes girl is unheard of......great price!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I MUST stop looking at the puppy threads. I have puppy fever. :brownbag: 

She is adorable and the little boy is very cute too. :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She is too cute! Major puppy fever! :smheat:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 29 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811183


> She is too cute! Major puppy fever! :smheat:[/B]


My Krista came from Pashes and she has the sweetest face and totally happy personality.
Her tail NEVER quits wagging except when sleeping. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Carole @ Jul 29 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811200


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 29 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811183





> She is too cute! Major puppy fever! :smheat:[/B]


My Krista came from Pashes and she has the sweetest face and totally happy personality.
Her tail NEVER quits wagging except when sleeping. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's so cute!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

$1,500 for a female Pashes!! WOW! I hope someone on SM takes advantage of this great opportunity!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This was in July--anyone know anything since then? :huh:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 5 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826341


> This was in July--anyone know anything since then? :huh:[/B]


She's on the site now .... so may be current if they keep their site up to date.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, wow, I didn't know her price went down further!! What a steal for a Pashes girl!! I hope someone on here gets her.


----------

